# contienda



## Sidjanga

Leyendo este artículo de _El País,_ me pregunté cuáles serían los equivalentes más adecuados en alemán para "contienda" en los siguientes contextos - y me di cuenta de que, obviamente, no me quedan muy claros el abanico de significados y las connotaciones de "contienda".
El artículo habla de la ceremonia en Gdansk con motivo del 70º aniversario del comienzo de la 2ª guerra mundial.

1) _El primer ministro Vladímir Putin ha intentado en los últimos días [...] exculpar a la Unión Soviética de su responsabilidad en el inicio de la *contienda* y calificó de "moralmente inaceptable" todos los pactos alcanzados entre 1934 y 1939 con la Alemania nazi_.

2) _Destacó el enorme número de víctimas rusas en la *contienda* mundial, "casi la mitad de los caídos". _

Me imagino que en el segundo caso el equivalente más adecuado en alemán sería simplemente _Weltkrieg_.
En cuanto a la primera frase, ¿les parecería válido decir "_kriegerische Auseinandersetzung_" aquí? 
En alemán, _eine_ "_kriegerische Auseinandersetzung_" suena a algo bastante menos que una "guerra de verdad" - pero me da la impresión de que lo mismo podría ocurrir con "contienda".


----------



## giberian

Segun la RAE:



> *contienda**.*
> (De _contender_).
> * 1.     * f. Lidia, pelea, riña, batalla.
> * 2.     * f. Disputa, discusión, debate.
> * 3.     * f._ Dep._ Encuentro entre dos equipos.



De acuerdo con "Weltkrieg" en la segunda frase, en cuanto a la primera:
En el contexto dado, no veo ningun problema en traducirlo igualmente con "Krieg", ya que el articulo en cuestion tambien en esta frase se refiere al comienzo de la guerra mundial, verdad? Por que no usar "Kriegsbeginn"?

Saludos,
G.


----------



## Captain Lars

Lo que realmente me extraña es, ¿cómo se puede lograr un español a pronunciar "Gdansk"?



> ... _exculpar a la Unión Soviética de su responsabilidad en el inicio de la *contienda* y ..._


... die Verantwortung der Sowjetunion für den Ausbruch des Krieges zu entschuldigen und ...


----------



## Sidjanga

Gracias por las repuestas.





giberian said:


> Segun la RAE: (...)


Esta entrada del DRAE es justamente lo que me llevó a hacer esta pregunta aquí - dado que "contienda" no parece ser un simple sinónimo de "guerra" en castellano, y por lo menos a mí me suena de alguna manera a algo un tanto "menos grave".

¿Qué opinan los _Muttersprachler_?


----------



## Doktor Faustus

¿Y qué tal les parecería traducirlo con _Konflikt_? Me parece que en alemán puede tener una sonoridad semejante a _contienda _en castellano, además de ser un sinónimo.


----------



## Sidjanga

Doktor Faustus said:


> ¿Y qué tal les parecería traducirlo con _Konflikt_? Me parece que en alemán puede tener una sonoridad semejante a _contienda _en castellano, además de ser un sinónimo.


Gracias por la sugerencia, Doktor Faustus. Y sí, me parece una opción válida. 
En realidad, _Konflikt _suena -con mucho- demasiado suave (casi como un eufemismo) para algo que fue una guerra horrenda, pero me parece que en castellano pasa de hecho lo mismo con _contienda_, aunque esta palabra suele usarse más en contextos así.


----------



## GNK

Hallo,

dem Wort "contienda" entsprechen, denke ich eher die bereits genannten Übersetzungen "Auseinandersetzung" und "Konflikt", als "Krieg". 
Dem Eindruck, dass diese im Zusammenhang mit dem Weltkrieg beschönigend erscheinen, stimme ich zu. Dies ist jedoch eine andere Frage.

Captain Lars, die in #3 übersetzte Passage hatte ich eher so verstanden, dass Putin eine Verantwortung der Sowjetunion für den Beginn des "Konflikts" zurückweist, als dass er diese entschuldigt. Wie siehst Du/seht Ihr das?
Saludos


----------



## Sidjanga

Hallo GNK, und willkommen im Forum.





GNK said:


> (...) Captain Lars, die in #3 übersetzte Passage hatte ich eher so verstanden, dass Putin eine Verantwortung der Sowjetunion für den Beginn des "Konflikts" zurückweist, als dass er diese entschuldigt. Wie siehst Du/seht Ihr das?
> Saludos


Guter Punkt.  Klar, das sehe ich genauso. (siehe natürlich auch hier)


----------



## capials

Power Wörterbuch la contienda =Kampf,Krieg

¿buscas pelea?


----------



## Captain Lars

GNK said:


> Captain Lars, die in #3 übersetzte Passage hatte ich eher so verstanden, dass Putin eine Verantwortung der Sowjetunion für den Beginn des "Konflikts" zurückweist, als dass er diese entschuldigt. Wie siehst Du/seht Ihr das?
> Saludos


Richtig.


----------



## ErOtto

Sigianga said:


> En realidad, _Konflikt _suena -con mucho- demasiado suave (casi como un eufemismo) para algo que fue una guerra horrenda, pero me parece que en castellano pasa de hecho lo mismo con _contienda_, aunque esta palabra suele usarse más en contextos así.


 
Cierto, se usa más contienda en español... pero, como bien dices, no deja de ser un eufemismo para describir la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

En principio, contienda se usa hoy por hoy casi exclusivamente como sinónimo de "enfrentamiento armado"... otro de esos términos "políticamente correctos" con los que se intenta evitar la crudeza intrínseca que lleva aparejada la palabra guerra.

Un ejemplo de hace algunos días en España... en la escena política española, en referencia al contingente de tropas destinadas en Afganistán, se debatía si las tropas españolas están en una guerra (argumento de la oposición) o se encuentran en "misión de paz" (argumento del gobierno). 

Wie war das noch? Ach, ja! Frieden ist Krieg, der woanders ist.


----------

